# A Note from my Wife



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

This is what I found on the kitchen table this morning:


Dear Frankie,

I'm going back to Oslo and please don't come after me. We should have been so much happier together. Take care of Castro (our ferret). 

Love, XXXXXXXX


Does everyone else's wife do this? I'm so confused. I guess I'll wait a couple weeks before I go and get her. 


Go Bulls.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

i'm sorry man


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well first off, I don't know what Oslo is. Sounds like your in trouble though, you ****ed up dude.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Well first off, I don't know what Oslo is. Sounds like your in trouble though, you ****ed up dude.




not what, but where. 
and way to be sensitive.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

madox said:


> This is what I found on the kitchen table this morning:
> 
> 
> Dear Frankie,
> ...


If you want I could go upstairs, wake her up and ask her what she was talking about. :clown:


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

madox said:


> This is what I found on the kitchen table this morning:
> 
> 
> Dear Frankie,
> ...


Rough. Did this come out of nowhere? Hope you are hanging in there.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> I guess I'll wait a couple weeks before I go and get her.


Trying to go over in my mind whether delaying is the best option or not, can't come to a decision.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

If that really did happen...........ouch. I'm sorry man, that must be difficult. LIke everyone else said, just try and hang in there and keep your head up.

Best of wishes.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

If you want her back. 

1. Buy a ticket to Oslo, pack some warm clothes, some chockolate, some flowers, a boom box loaded with her favorite music, and Castro (if you can). If you can sing her favorite song, forget the boom box. 
2. Then stand outside her house in the rain and snow holding the flowers and play or sing the music constantly until she lets you in. 
3. Then tell her you're sorry for everything (whatever it was), and beg her to take you back for a second chance.

If you don't want her back, 
1. Do nothing. 
2. Pretend you don't know what the problem is. 
3. Or argue with her.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

madox said:


> This is what I found on the kitchen table this morning:
> 
> 
> Dear Frankie,
> ...


Happens all the time. Wait it out.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

Have you been sticking your you know what in the wrong places?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

madox said:


> This is what I found on the kitchen table this morning:
> 
> 
> Dear Frankie,
> ...


Yeah that's strange; my wife never talks about our ferret.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

The only advice I have, don't listen to these guys ask a women. It's probably not another man or she would've said it's over instead of telling you where she went. Good luck.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

madox said:


> This is what I found on the kitchen table this morning:
> 
> 
> Dear Frankie,
> ...


Should have been more willing to share those wristbands! Did she take the Sefolosha jersey, too?!

Can't trust those scandinavian chicks.....

Go Bull!


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Happens all the time. Wait it out.


Does it really? If so, geez. I think I'll pass on marriage


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

Well we've only been married for 8 months and both of our families have suffered some so that's why I'll give this some time. But if I lose her now then I've lost everything.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

my take, sarcasm

I stand unconvinced that she really cares for the ferret Castro.
She abandoned her weasel! 
.. she was jealous of the varmint. That shows us we men all need to spend less time with our Mustelidae.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

rosenthall said:


> Does it really? If so, geez. I think I'll pass on marriage


No, no. Get married, just don't acquire a ferret.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 6, 2006)

The Norwegians can be so cold, and I don't know why. Anyhow, Oslo is super expensive. Alejandro Escovedo is playing an awesome set on Austin City limits roght now so I'd check that out.


----------



## madvillian (Jul 13, 2006)

Sounds like she pulled a "Brett" on you:

“Oh, Jake,” Brett said, “we could have had such a damned good time together.”

Ahead was a mounted policeman in khaki directing traffic. He raised his baton. The car slowed suddenly pressing Brett against me. 

“Yes,” I said. “Isn’t it pretty to think so?” 

...

TSOR, Hemingway.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

Sounds like it's time for you to go online and order up a hot, blonde, 18-year old Russian bride to order, my friend. If you have kids they'll need someone to take care of them and I sure you'd get over your hurt much faster with one of these beauties. 

This may sound crude and old school, but my requirements for a bride are simple.

1. She must submit to you.
2. She must satisfy your oral desires.

That's it. I love my wife.

Sorry buddy, but it doesn't seem like your wife has truly submitted to you. You are better off.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

McBulls said:


> If you want her back.
> 
> 1. Buy a ticket to Oslo, pack some warm clothes, some chockolate, some flowers, a boom box loaded with her favorite music, and Castro (if you can). If you can sing her favorite song, forget the boom box.
> 2. Then stand outside her house in the rain and snow holding the flowers and play or sing the music constantly until she lets you in.
> ...


Do not do this. This is your big opportunity to get somebody better. Someone in it for the long haul. This woman is weak. My wife sticks through the ups and downs. This lady prolly views marriage as a freaking fairyTale. 

This guy here sounds like his wife definately wears the pants. BEG???? You don't beg your wife to come home. HA Cut rope before there are kids involved.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I'd have to agree...

Marriage is HARD work, you shouldn't run at the first sight of trouble.

I've litterally been through EVERYTHING with my "babymama" and she's still here, after 4 years.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

lorgg said:


> Do not do this. This is your big opportunity to get somebody better. Someone in it for the long haul. This woman is weak. My wife sticks through the ups and downs. This lady prolly views marriage as a freaking fairyTale.
> 
> This guy here sounds like his wife definately wears the pants. BEG???? You don't beg your wife to come home. HA Cut rope before there are kids involved.


This is McBulls wife -- I wear skirts not pants, and prefer it that way. This is how I see it and I do couples therapy so I can bring my professional advice to this thread.
Did she tell you what she was unhappy about? Or did she just leave? 
1. If she didn't tell you, then she'll probably be leaving you over and over again when she's unhappy and you're in for a roller coaster if you go back to her.
2. If she did tell you, then a) could you do what she wanted or b) was it impossible?
If it was a) and you didn't do it, then I agree with my husband, go get her back and do it.
but if it was b) then you'll just be setting yourself up to be left all over again and you should find someone who will stick with you.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

McBulls said:


> This is McBulls wife -- I wear skirts not pants, and prefer it that way. This is how I see it and I do couples therapy so I can bring my professional advice to this thread.
> Did she tell you what she was unhappy about? Or did she just leave?
> 1. If she didn't tell you, then she'll probably be leaving you over and over again when she's unhappy and you're in for a roller coaster if you go back to her.
> 2. If she did tell you, then a) could you do what she wanted or b) was it impossible?
> ...



The question on my mind now is are they mini-skirts with pantyhose?
I'm rather fond of this combination. Do you submit to your husband?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

There are many enlightening posts in this thread. And not necessarily in a good way. 

Assuming that Madox is being serious, I will offeer advice as a married man. I don't know anything about you or your wife or your feelings, and relationships are extremely complex animals. So what follows is obviously superficial:

Anyone who treats marriage so cavalierly that they would terminate it with a note isn't worth the effort, friend. You may never know it, because you may have inadvertantly been spared from future pain greater than what you face now. But in the grand scheme of things, this might be one of the best things that ever happened to you. 

Good luck.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm assuming Madox isn't serious (hence my first reply) but let me just point out that if you are being serious, this probably isn't the best place to seek advice. Real life issues need real life advice, not message board advice. That being said, a serious step of coming and talking about it here in this way is a clue as what some of the problems might be in the first place.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

There are many enlightening posts in this thread. And not necessarily in a good way. 

Assuming that Madox is being serious, I will offer advice as a man with a pet ferret. I don't know anything about you or your ferret or your feelings, and ferrets are extremely complex animals. So what follows is obviously superficial:

Anyone who treats a ferret so cavalierly that they would terminate ownership with a note isn't worth the effort, friend. You may never know it, because your ferret may have inadvertantly been spared from future pain greater than what it faces now. But in the grand scheme of things, this might be one of the best things that ever happened to your ferret. 

Good luck.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Take care of Castro (our ferret).



Did she really have to remind you that Castro was your ferret?


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

charlietyra said:


> Have you been sticking your you know what in the wrong places?


It's most embarrassing when you have to call the fire department.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I think Madox is absolutely right! If your wife won't submit...ya better quit!

And don't go off half cocked begging her to take you back. Throw a party while she is gone, invite some other fine womenz and be sure to call her drunk and tell her what a good time your having and ask her if she can pick up some milk on her way back from Oslo.

ACE


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

as someone said, ask a woman. too bad mizenkay seems to have gone MIA.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

This thread is surreal.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> This thread is surreal.


Seriously . . . I'm half-expecting someone to deny the existence of dinosaurs and the earth's roundness.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Seriously . . . I'm half-expecting someone to deny the existence of dinosaurs and the earth's roundness.



What is this...d..ii...n.o saur...thing you speak of? And everyone knows the earth is flat! Galilleo proved that at least 20 years ago! sheesh! :biggrin: 


ACE


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

anorexorcist said:


> as someone said, ask a woman. too bad mizenkay seems to have gone MIA.


Again? Damn. But I'm also female so ...

What the lady did was pretty callous, and thoughtless ... just wondering if this was a very young lady who maybe doesn't know what she wants, maybe this is a little maturity problem? I mean, she terminated a relationship by leaving you a note? I would let her go, not worth the trouble. Perhaps she doesn't have herself figured out.

Assuming you have yourself figured out, don't get into another relationship for a while.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Just make sure you share the wristbands with Castro, or he may up and leave, too. Likely won't even get a note from him!

I think, on a serious note, that you should move to Greece and shack up with *greekbullsfan!* Seems like a match made in heaven!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> I think, on a serious note, that you should move to Greece and shack up with *greekbullsfan!* Seems like a match made in heaven!


:laugh:

:laugh:

:laugh:

That would be the greatest reality TV program ever. Even if only like 400 people knew what was going on. The first episode would be gbf stealing madox's credit cards and buying NBA audio LP.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> :laugh:
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> ...


Would definitely have to be HBO -- not sure the networks are ready for the sheep and ferret action!


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Would definitely have to be HBO -- not sure the networks are ready for the sheep and ferret action!



With the new restrictions, I'm pretty sure you can't carry on a ferret (or any other mustelid for that matter) that's named for a communist dictator. The first episode would have to be back-story with Castro being smuggled through the airport. "Audio league pass" would defienitely be the best episode of the first season though.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Seems like a match made in heaven!


Does seem _right up his alley_.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Wow!!!


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Hmmm.

Been married over 25 years...we've had our ups and downs, but Oslo never mentioned. If you don't live in Norway, I'd say the mention of Oslo is probably not a good thing.

Assuming for the moment that you're serious, if you have to have her, go get her, but be prepared to totally fold your tent. It ain't worth a trip to Oslo if you're going to there to negotiate. Doesn't sound like you have much leverage.

Love is strange.


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

I think you were posting more then Shaq & Ming put together thats what did it!! Too much time hangin with the fellaz and not enough time chillin with the Mrs.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Cyanobacteria said:


> With the new restrictions, I'm pretty sure you can't carry on a ferret (or any other mustelid for that matter) that's named for a communist dictator. The first episode would have to be back-story with Castro being smuggled through the airport. "Audio league pass" would defienitely be the best episode of the first season though.


I'm not sure if I could vote for "Audio League Pass" if "Double Dozen Wristband Tea-Bag" is an episode in the same season.....


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

transplant said:


> Love is strange.


No. Not really. Love....REAL love, is hard work, and requires many sacrifices. It often costs the LOVER more than he or she ever imagined, but is worth it because of what the LOVEE gains. Love is never EVER about "how you feel" about someone, and is always about "what is in the best interest" of that person.

What we call "love" in popular society today is little more than an emotional addiction to certain feelings (which in reality have nothing at all to do with love).

And that, my friend, is strange indeed.

Hang in there Madox. I hate to say this, but people who behave this way, have zero concept of the realities of love. They only think they know, and unfortunately you can't teach em. I've learned that the hard way.

If you don't have any kids together, be glad, and walk away.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> No. Not really. Love....REAL love, is hard work, and requires many sacrifices. It often costs the LOVER more than he or she ever imagined, but is worth it because of what the LOVEE gains. Love is never EVER about "how you feel" about someone, and is always about "what is in the best interest" of that person.
> 
> What we call "love" in popular society today is little more than an emotional addiction to certain feelings (which in reality have nothing at all to do with love).
> 
> ...


I love my ferret.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)




----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

You should keep wife in cage. HIGH FIVE!!!


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

McBulls said:


> This is McBulls wife -- I wear skirts not pants, and prefer it that way. This is how I see it and I do couples therapy so I can bring my professional advice to this thread.
> Did she tell you what she was unhappy about? Or did she just leave?
> 1. If she didn't tell you, then she'll probably be leaving you over and over again when she's unhappy and you're in for a roller coaster if you go back to her.
> 2. If she did tell you, then a) could you do what she wanted or b) was it impossible?
> ...


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, Henry...what do you know?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

First off, my regards to you madox, hopefully things work out.

Secondly, this thread is hilarious, besides from the original problem that is.




such sweet thunder said:


> Yeah that's strange; my wife never talks about our ferret.





TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Did she really have to remind you that Castro was your ferret?





ScottMay said:


> That would be the greatest reality TV program ever. Even if only like 400 people knew what was going on. The first episode would be gbf stealing madox's credit cards and buying NBA audio LP.





Cyanobacteria said:


> With the new restrictions, I'm pretty sure you can't carry on a ferret (or any other mustelid for that matter) that's named for a communist dictator.





transplant said:


> If you don't live in Norway, I'd say the mention of Oslo is probably not a good thing.


:laugh:


----------

